# Low cost building in person!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's some friends of mine on just about a zero budget, attempting to build a shop and home with a rammed earth method. This guy is pretty darn keene on ideas to save money and the videos will keep trickling in as they go along, and I'll keep putting them up for you guys to see....... [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sHoS_ZNLjQ]YouTube - ‪MOV06970‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Define rammed earth?? What type of method is this?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm sorry! It's a mixture of dirt and portland cement with a tinge of water and then compacted within the form. I'll put up the other video explaining the process a bit better............


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2HCgbQw3DA]YouTube - ‪MOV06974.MPG‬&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2svA3hadkCY]YouTube - ‪MOV06975.MPG‬&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTlJwETygqY]YouTube - ‪MOV06977.MPG‬&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wrW6z3zbKs]YouTube - ‪MOV06979.MPG‬&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEZ3NSspe30]YouTube - ‪MOV06980‬&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs7C7_0eaqg]YouTube - ‪FPRammedEarth006.MPG‬&rlm;[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9E8cESM5uvg[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjnzIgRlcAU]YouTube - ‪FPRammedEarth007.MPG‬&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zr4c-YnKqs]YouTube - ‪FPRammedEarth008.MPG‬&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp1gKIpo3PA]YouTube - ‪FPRammedEarth009.MPG‬&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_10ixU7KXw]YouTube - ‪FPRammedEarth010.MPG‬&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJexSruU7xY]YouTube - ‪FPRammedEarth011.MPG‬&rlm;[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPJZNbjrAs0]YouTube - ‪FPRammedEarth012.MPG‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Here's some friends of mine on just about a zero budget, attempting to build a shop and home with a rammed earth method. This guy is pretty darn keene on ideas to save money and the videos will keep trickling in as they go along, and I'll keep putting them up for you guys to see....... YouTube - ‪MOV06970‬&rlm;


Any updayes on this project?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They moved in but the inside is unfinished. I'll bring more videos soon....


----------

